

Study Finds Craigslist Took $5 Billion From Newspapers - danso
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2013/08/14/sorry-craig-study-finds-craigslist-cost-newspapers-5-billion/

======
applecore
Craigslist _saved_ the buyers of classified ads $5 billion from 2000 to 2007.
They didn't "take" it from the newspapers.

